# Can I plug these fans into my motherboard for speed control?



## MaestroDT (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got an Antec Nine Hundred series case, which has 4 groovy fans in it, but all of them use a 4pin molex power adapter. 

I looked around on newegg and didn't see any sort of adapter cable ... I want these to plug into my motherboard sysfan ports so that I can see their RPM and control their speed. Is this possible?

Also, is there a fan controller that accepts molex connections?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

MaestroDT said:


> I just got an Antec Nine Hundred series case, which has 4 groovy fans in it, but all of them use a 4pin molex power adapter.
> 
> I looked around on newegg and didn't see any sort of adapter cable ... I want these to plug into my motherboard sysfan ports so that I can see their RPM and control their speed. Is this possible?
> 
> Also, is there a fan controller that accepts molex connections?


If these are the Antec Tri-Cool fans, then you will not be able to use your motherboard's fan control. They should each have a tiny three position switch attached to them.


----------



## MaestroDT (Oct 4, 2009)

Darn! They are the Antec fans with the 3 pos switches... I don't care so much about controlling their speed from the mobo, but I still want them plugged in to monitor their speeds and set up an alarm in case they go out. Is that possible or no?

Is there another type of fan that's better? I mean, these fans seems to move a decent amount of air and they're really quiet (except on high) plus they have blue LEDs so I dig em.


----------

